# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Njësitë matëse të hapësirës së kompjuterit

## BlooD_VenoM

A mundet dikush te me thote se cilat jane njesite matese te Hapsires se memories se pc;psh
Byte
KiloByte
MegaByte
GigaByte
TeraByte
PetaByta
YotaByte
sa jane...?

----------


## ooooo

MorDor gjej  nje program qe quhet Master Converter dhe ke me i zgjidh keto problemet e njesive, se me duket se kerkoke infinitin zotrote  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ok thnx ja te shikoj tani...

----------


## ArberXYZ

Ska nevoj, shkon e bon search ne Google, po ky kalamoni paska qejf me pas shum postime .  :pa dhembe: 

Birbo.

----------

